# KMX Trikes Anyone?



## imppact (1 Nov 2008)

At the age of 53 I've just discovered the fun & enjoyment that can be had on three wheels. I'm now considering the purchase of my first trike, a KMX. The two machines I'm currently looking at are from their 2008 model range, the Viper & Cobra. If purchased, they will be fitted with mudguards/fenders & a pannier rack. Does anyone here have experience of either machine, particularly seat comfort over an extended period...

Many Thanks


----------



## BentMikey (1 Nov 2008)

Have you thought about a Catrike? They would be my first choice if I were considering a trike:

http://www.trikesandstuff.co.uk/

Plus Ian (on here as Catrike UK) gives very good customer service, IMO.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Nov 2008)

We have a dozen KMX's in our fleet and at any one time half of them need repairing. Buy anything but a KMX.


----------



## Night Train (1 Nov 2008)

I have a Frankinstein KMX that I bought with a broken back and then repaired. They are heavy and simply designed.
Many on this forum with much more experience have said in other posts that KMX's were originally designed to be rough and ready for off road messing about and for that they are fine. If you want a road trike then there are many better ones. I have tried a few and all are better on the road.
My KMX is now set up as an indoor trainer.


----------



## Mr Magoo (1 Nov 2008)

I would suggest you give Kevin at D.TEK HPVS a try he has an amazing stock at all price levels ..........some used machines on offer appear "As new" .

What have you ridden so far ????


----------



## imppact (2 Nov 2008)

Mr Magoo said:


> I would suggest you give Kevin at D.TEK HPVS a try he has an amazing stock at all price levels ..........some used machines on offer appear "As new" .
> 
> What have you ridden so far ????



Already done the DTek thing! Sadly, Kevin has nothing I can afford. But I agree with you about the condition of his used/secondhand stock. The pictures he sent showed some excellent kit, but I simply don't have that kind of money. At the time I was unaware of what these machines are actually worth, so I was somewhat shocked to realise my 1000GBP budget was not enough ~ So far, the only trike I've ridden is the ICE Pioneer & doing so was a really special experience...


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Nov 2008)

imppact said:


> Already done the DTek thing! Sadly, Kevin has nothing I can afford. But I agree with you about the condition of his used/secondhand stock. The pictures he sent showed some excellent kit, but I simply don't have that kind of money. At the time I was unaware of what these machines are actually worth, so I was somewhat shocked to realise my 1000GBP budget was not enough ~ So far, the only trike I've ridden is the ICE Pioneer & doing so was a really special experience...



Catrike Villager is £1111 once VAT is included, and it is in stock and I have a demo available for test ride.

http://www.trikesandstuff.co.uk/villager.html


----------



## mickle (2 Nov 2008)

My Speedy may or may not be up for sale. You are welcome to take it for a spin if you are anywhere near Bristol.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2008)

For information - I have no connections or knowledge of this machine or seller

Windcheetah


----------



## spandex (2 Nov 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> We have a dozen KMX's in our fleet and at any one time half of them need repairing. Buy anything but a KMX.




+1




mickle said:


> My Speedy may or may not be up for sale. You are welcome to take it for a spin if you are anywhere near Bristol.


----------

